# digitemp nie widzi czujników

## Oniryczny

posiadam standardowy czujnik temperatury AVT 2787

skompilowałem digitemp z załączona flagą  DS9097

ale:

```

# digitemp -i -s /dev/ttyS0 -a

DigiTemp v3.5.0 Copyright 1996-2007 by Brian C. Lane

GNU Public License v2.0 - http://www.digitemp.com

Turning off all DS2409 Couplers

Searching the 1-Wire LAN
```

nic nie pokazuje...

----------

## sebas86

Na dobry początek spróbuj 

```
digitemp_DS9097 -w -v -s /dev/ttyS0
```

 Jeśli będzie pusto, przejrzyj resztę portów.

----------

## Oniryczny

```

~ # digitemp_DS9097 -w -v -s /dev/ttyS0

DigiTemp v3.5.0 Copyright 1996-2007 by Brian C. Lane

GNU Public License v2.0 - http://www.digitemp.com

Turning off all DS2409 Couplers

Devices on the Main LAN

~ # 
```

----------

## sebas86

Mała check lista:

- sprawdź resztę portów (jesteś pewien, że fizyczny port siedzi pod TTYS0, może używasz adaptera na USB?),

- sprawdź czy port jest sprawny używając innego adaptera I2C lub jakiegoś prostego urządzenia umożliwiającego jego przetestowanie (możesz sobie złożyć null modem albo adapter I2C na "pająka" http://eko.one.pl/?p=Termometr - sam mam taki, który służy mi od dobrych kilku lat...),

- poproś kogoś aby sprawdził adapter i układ termometru...

----------

## Oniryczny

a kto powiedział, że używam adaptera na USB?

tamten z eko.one.pl działa, złożyłem sobie taki na płytce stykowej z nieco innymi elementami (bo takowe mam w pracy w magazynie)

```

$ digitemp_DS9097 -w -v -s /dev/ttyS0

DigiTemp v3.5.0 Copyright 1996-2007 by Brian C. Lane

GNU Public License v2.0 - http://www.digitemp.com

Turning off all DS2409 Couplers

.

Devices on the Main LAN

10700E6D000800BA : DS1820/DS18S20/DS1920 Temperature Sensor

```

```

$ digitemp_DS9097 -a

DigiTemp v3.5.0 Copyright 1996-2007 by Brian C. Lane

GNU Public License v2.0 - http://www.digitemp.com

Dec 14 08:41:54 Sensor 0 C: 23.75 F: 74.75
```

----------

## sebas86

 *Oniryczny wrote:*   

> a kto powiedział, że używam adaptera na USB?

  Właśnie nikt. Napisałeś, że nie działa nie dzieląc się niczym co wiesz, z takim podejściem możesz bardzo długo czekać na pomoc.

Teraz wygląda na to, że układ który testowałeś jest niesprawny lub najzwyczajniej w świecie nie współpracuje z oprogramowaniem dostępnym na Linuksie. Widzę dostałeś również odpowiedź na forum eko.one.pl. Myślę, że temat jest wyczerpany. Zawsze pozostaje adapter, który już masz, a którego idea działania (patrząc po schematach) jest zbliżona (emulacja szyny I2C na porcie szeregowym wykorzystując do tego dodatkowy soft).

Jeśli chciałbyś wycisnąć coś z kita, myślę, że nie obejdzie się bez napisania własnego programu - może warto skontaktować się z autorem tego rozwiązania?

----------

## Oniryczny

samemu nie napiszę   :Smile: 

Dzięki za pomoc

----------

